#  Ernährung >   Stabmixer Test - Halten die Dinger überhaupt? >

## Schaminater

Grüße, 
mache mir gerade einen Kopf ob Stabmixer überhaupt lange halten oder ob ich mir lieber gleich einen Stabmixer zulegen soll. In einem Testbericht zu Stabmixer hab ich gelesen, dass es sehr umfangreiche Sets gibt. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit solchen Geräten? Speziell von Braun? Die Braun Stabmixer sollen ja richtig gut sein, Bosch auch...  
Aber Problem is ja oftmals auch das Getriebe in den Dingern.... wenn das billig verarbeitet ist gehen die schnell mal schrott. Also falls jemand gute Erfahrungen mit einem bestimmten Pürierstab hat, dann immer raus mit den Infos  :Grin:   :zd_help_4_movebig_cut:

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo Schaminater, 
also von No Name Produkten würde ich die Finger lassen. Die Meisten dieser Kleingeräte allgemein sind nicht für den Dauerbetrieb zugelassen. Da steht dann oft nach einer Minute odgl. abschalten. 
Ein Gerät von Br.. für 30 € ist schon einmal gut für den Anfang. Ein Gerät mit Akku ist nicht unbedingt .. die Ladestationen schlucken viel Strom  auch im StandBy.

----------


## fspade

Stabmixer oder Stabmixer. Was soll die Alternative sein? 
Wenn wir grundsätzlich alle No Name Produkte ablehnen, dass gibt es keine Entwicklung und keine Konkurrenz mehr. Was wäre damit, mal Testberichte zu Rate zu ziehen? Alles was zu hier sonst bekommen kannst, sind Anekdoten.

----------


## StefanD.

Nun man hat kürzlich einen Test mit solchen Geräten gemacht. Auch im Fernsehen hat man verschiedene ausprobiert und ist zu diesem Ergebnis gekommen, dass halt nur die Markengeräte wirklich ein gutes Ergebnis bringen. 
Wenn man Elektrogeräte kauft kann man schon Anekdoten erleben das stimmt. Ich wollte mir einen neuen St. Sauger kaufen also schaut man im Internet bei A. wie die Beurteilungen so aussehen. Ja und da bleibt nicht viel Gutes dran wenn man die schlechten Bewertungen liest! Egal bei welchen Gerät!

----------


## magdalenaT

Ich hab kürzlich einen Testbericht von einem Braun Stabmixer gefunden, der ziemlich gut klingt. Ich habe den Vorgänger Multiquick 7 bereits seit drei Jahren und er arbeitet immer noch super. Wenn ich aber die Wahl hätte, würde ich mir wahrscheinlich das neuere Modell holen (sieht ziemlich "spacig" aus). Schon allein, weil man damit auch Pommes und Salate machen kann.  :Grin:

----------


## BerndK

Ich habe ein no Name Produkt und das war auch sehr billig, das Ding hält, was es verspricht und ich habe das auch schon über ein Jahr. Habe mir einen teuren Laptop gekauft, dieser war in zwei Monaten tot, hängt vom Glück ab.

----------

